# So how about some ICS on bionic....sdk is out!



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

They said that the sdk is available now!!! ... what does that mean ? and would that expeidite this hot goodnes in rom form for the bionic? what does it mean for the future of gingerbread? will this software give the bionic a faster fuctiioning camera?....the phone is nice (samsung) cute and curvy but the bionic needs this.....soon. Please chime in.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

chefb said:


> They said that the sdk is available now!!! ... what does that mean ? and would that expeidite this hot goodnes in rom form for the bionic? what does it mean for the future of gingerbread? will this software give the bionic a faster fuctiioning camera?....the phone is nice (samsung) cute and curvy but the bionic needs this.....soon. Please chime in.


It's the software development kit. It's for devs to make apps and such


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

ok...would it help current development, i mean..the sorce code and now this........im amped...anyone else?


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

"chefb said:


> ok...would it help current development, i mean..the sorce code and now this........im amped...anyone else?


Still locked bootloader. Wont see true ics on this phone for a long time if ever, unless the bootloader is unlocked one way or another.


----------



## atreyu381 (Jun 7, 2011)

"darkrom said:


> Still locked bootloader. Wont see true ics on this phone for a long time if ever, unless the bootloader is unlocked one way or another.


So how did dx and d2 get cm7 or gingerbread with a locked bootloader? I think ICS on Bionic can be done locked or unlocked, just a matter of finding a way IMO.


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Still locked bootloader. Wont see true ics on this phone for a long time if ever, unless the bootloader is unlocked one way or another.


A locked bootloader doesn't mean no ICS for the Bionic. Once the source for ICS is released, it is only a matter of time before DROIDTHEORY and Liberty have the ICS goodness ported over. Not to mention, it is only a matter of time before 
CM and the gang has it fully incorporated into their Roms and available for the bionic.

And for further thought, a phone with these specs are not goingto he left out of an update as huge as this.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> A locked bootloader doesn't mean no ICS for the Bionic. Once the source for ICS is released, it is only a matter of time before DROIDTHEORY and Liberty have the ICS goodness ported over. Not to mention, it is only a matter of time before
> CM and the gang has it fully incorporated into their Roms and available for the bionic.
> 
> And for further thought, a phone with these specs are not goingto he left out of an update as huge as this.


Wait wait wait......cm has ICS incorporated There roms ?.....and it's available for the bionic? ??? Where.... is there a a link? Source
Please.


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

chefb said:


> Wait wait wait......cm has ICS incorporated There roms ?.....and it's available for the bionic? ??? Where.... is there a a link? Source
> Please.


That's not what he said


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Correction.....I read it wrong.....bit check this out

http://rootzwiki.com/content.php?41...e-Dropping-Not-Far-Behind-Galaxy-Nexus-Launch


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

ICS being ported to the Bionic won't happen. CM7 or ICS can  be ported using the 2nd init method, BUUUUT, the data connections would not work. So what would the point be? r2DoesInc has explained a few times that the coding for LTE (and 3G since it's on same chip) would have to be written from scratch. It took at least a year for someone to write that code for the HTC EVO.

So unless Motorola unlocks the bootloader or releases an official ICS release, I seriously doubt we will be getting any AOSP based roms.

Edit:


r2doesinc said:


> Ok, I see lots of "cm7 ftw" type comments. I thought my post in the other thread would be enough, but maybe it should be said again.
> 
> AOSP/MIUI will not come to this phone anytime in the foreseeable future. Let me break it down like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

Being that the Galaxy Nexus is an LTE phone, would they be able to use the coding from it?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Possibly but to my understanding, if the radios are different it isn't much help, and based on the chances of the G-Nex using Motorola radios *cough* I don't think it'll be any help at all.

Scratch this part out and thanks p3


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

This is getting interesting .....if the source code for ICS put out .....dose it have to include a radio for a particular phone? I mean is the code generic enouph to work on any dualcore lte device?


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

brkshr said:


> So unless Motorola unlocks the bootloader or releases an official ICS release, I seriously doubt we will be getting any AOSP based roms.
> 
> Edit:


I love it how everyone seems to assume that Motorola is not going to release an "official ICS release." Seriously, with the Bionic's hardware, there is no way they would not release an official update for this device.

If I am not mistaken, didn't Droid X have Gingerbread releases way before an official release came out? They are on a locked bootloader as well.

I truly believe that the minds behind some of these amazing ROMs and utilities will bring some ICS love to our devices way before an official release.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

The Droid x came with eclair ...and got gingerbread. I believe the bionic will get ice.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> I love it how everyone seems to assume that Motorola is not going to release an "official ICS release." Seriously, with the Bionic's hardware, there is no way they would not release an official update for this device.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, didn't Droid X have Gingerbread releases way before an official release came out? They are on a locked bootloader as well.
> 
> I truly believe that the minds behind some of these amazing ROMs and utilities will bring some ICS love to our devices way before an official release.


I'm sure it will get ICS at some point in time. It's just "when" I'm not sure of. The DX got gingerbread from leaks of the official motorola builds. It could be harder to get those leaks now, since there are rumors of google putting motorola on lockdown and changing the way devs have access to upcoming projects. It took moto 8 months to update the DX to gingerbread, from when gingerbread was released. So my money is on motorola getting the RAZR up to date first (rumored early 2012), then the bionic.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm sure it will get ICS at some point in time. It's just "when" I'm not sure of. The DX got gingerbread from leaks of the official motorola builds. It could be harder to get those leaks now, since there are rumors of google putting motorola on lockdown and changing the way devs have access to upcoming projects. It took moto 8 months to update the DX to gingerbread, from when gingerbread was released. So my money is on motorola getting the RAZR up to date first (rumored early 2012), then the bionic.


I have to say that I'm holding my breath till Christmas ......wishful thinking ...that the source code will enable devs to do it in a rom form. Then by super bowl we could start getting leaks. As far as Google locking down moto.....I read some where that the CEO of Google was not interested in interfearing with open source community and developement.


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Just saw this in a tweet. Cyanogenmod is getting closer. And with that surely comes some ICS goodies when the source is released.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DD1yDv40gclU&v=D1yDv40gclU&gl=US


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> Just saw this in a tweet. Cyanogenmod is getting closer. And with that surely comes some ICS goodies when the source is released.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DD1yDv40gclU&v=D1yDv40gclU&gl=US


WTF is that?


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Well...that would be CM running on a Bionic (I think) ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/126837716661968896
Tweet tweet.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> Well...that would be CM running on a Bionic (I think) ...


No, i think he means this


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Are you sure that's the right link


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Link leads to an octopus


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> No, i think he means this


Exactly what I meant. But on a serious note, check out Deodexed twitter ... he posted a video on YouTube (sorry if my link did not work) of Hashcodes D3 hack and a semi working CM ROM booting and working on the Bionic. Good stuff.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah ...I found it. COOL THANKS...I guess only a matter of time...


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken it sounded (muffled) like the internal storage was partitioned, because he's got a dual boot going there with r3blurred on one and CM on the other. Very interesting indeed. I really hope something can be done about the LTE coding with these (referring directly to r2's statement from the giveaway poll thread that was linked previously in this thread).


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Coming from the Droid x I was rooted and rommed in 39 days.....still waiting for D3blurr3d to come out of beta and others.....I remember seeing the Droidforum section with six different Roms ......I hope withe the recent developements that it will encourage more bionic joy!!!!!


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

JOY!!!!!!! ITS COMING!

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/20/motorola-facebook-droid-bionic-will-receive-ice-cream-sandwich/


----------

